# Paph. Liberty Taiwan 'Charlie'



## John M (May 11, 2011)

This cross is micranthum x hangianum and it's the second bloom for me on this plant. The first time I bloomed this one was in January 2010. The quality of the bloom this time is very comparable to last time. I like that consistency. Now, to just get it bulked up enough to get multiple blooms at the same time!


----------



## Candace (May 11, 2011)

I sure like this one.


----------



## Shiva (May 11, 2011)

Very nice one, John.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 11, 2011)

Yes, that _is_ a good one. :clap:


----------



## ncart (May 11, 2011)

Looks really cute. How big is the pot size? It looks tiny.


----------



## Erythrone (May 11, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## papheteer (May 11, 2011)

That is beautiful! Good job! Do you find it an easy grower? I hope I could get one of these again!


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful. A high quality flower.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful flower with good proportions. Love it.


----------



## jjkOC (May 11, 2011)

Wow! really pretty


----------



## John M (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody. It seems to be a strong grower. There are multiple new starts on the plant now. I'm hoping that in 4 or 5 years, it will produce a "flush" of blooms each spring. The clay pot is 4".


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

Mind blowing shape...


----------



## Howzat (May 11, 2011)

John, this is excellent. Should get an award. How big is it (NS)???


----------



## W. Beetus (May 11, 2011)

OH my. Stunning bloom!!


----------



## emydura (May 11, 2011)

Great clone John. Award quality for sure.

David


----------



## cattmad (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Ernie (May 11, 2011)

I remember this guy very well from last time!!! A most excellent flower!!! Love it!


----------



## Ed M (May 11, 2011)

Such great round parts! Nice.


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 11, 2011)

That's stunning! Flower size compared to plant size is awesome.


----------



## Chuck (May 11, 2011)

Very nice flower. Great shape. The staminode looks like another petal.


----------



## e-spice (May 11, 2011)

Wow - that's amazing. Why can't we have hangianum hybrids here in the US?!


----------



## Pete (May 12, 2011)

good one john, very round.


----------



## goldenrose (May 12, 2011)

:drool::drool: SPECTACULAR!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## JeanLux (May 12, 2011)

Geat shape, beautiful colors and veining pattern!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2011)

excellent! Thanx for posting a foto of the whole plant.


----------



## Bolero (May 12, 2011)

Awardable and awesome!

That is looking almost perfect to me.


----------



## paphioboy (May 12, 2011)

that is one of the prettiest parvi hybrids that I have ever seen....    Love everything about it...


----------



## SlipperKing (May 12, 2011)

Multiple blooms it would be nice just to get one and try to bloom!:rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (May 12, 2011)

WOW...I like that! The flower is perfect. Does it stay that flat and round as the flower ages? :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## fbrem (May 12, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Mind blowing shape...



that's what immediately stunned me, oh yeah the color is great too, awesome one. Not as much hang influence as I would hacve expected.


----------



## John M (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again everybody. I'll post the measurments later today. Yes, Wendy. It holds this nice shape right to the end, which was almost 8 weeks last year. Although, I do seem to remember that the colour faded a bit towards the very end. I think I'm going to back-cross it with my hangianum 'First Class Charlie' pollen which I stored last year. 'Should be a nice mating. Paph. hangianum 'First Class Charlie' photos: http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16795&highlight=Class


----------



## John Boy (May 12, 2011)

now that... is a very!!!!!!!!! very good flower!

@John:
PS: I think that most micrathum hybrids (at least the "species-cross-near" ones) fade quite heavily over time. At least mine do.


----------



## goldenrose (May 12, 2011)

John M said:


> .... I think I'm going to back-cross it with my hangianum 'First Class Charlie pollen which I stored last year. 'Should be a nice mating....





e-spice said:


> Wow - that's amazing. Why can't we have hangianum hybrids here in the US?!


'cause John wouldn't be able to taunt us! oke:
Should be a very nice mating but I'd be tempted to self it, it's sooo goood on it's on!


----------



## valenzino (May 12, 2011)

Nice one and good try to backcross to hang...also a good one but probably you will have an outcome progeny with lighter colours...maybe good maybe not


----------



## Mathias (May 12, 2011)

Wonderful! :drool::drool:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 12, 2011)

The exclamation in my head when I saw this picture load included profanity...the shape, the patterns...consider the screen filled with drooly-faces.


----------



## John M (May 12, 2011)

Wow.....'Glad you like it! 

Rose, my intension would be to create a race of very round-flowered seedlings with a deeper yellow background colour and a soft raspberry red netting overlay. Selfing it would create a variety of forms ranging from very micranthum-like to very hangianum-like. It wouldn't produce a bunch of uniformly similar flowering plants.


----------



## John M (May 13, 2011)

Howzat said:


> John, this is excellent. Should get an award. How big is it (NS)???



Natural spread is 11.5 cm's.


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

Such an incredibly well proportioned flower, John. If you're into judging, it should be shown, if possible.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2011)

Wow! I like it! Where'd you get it?


----------



## paworsport (May 13, 2011)

marvelous flower ! Does it come from Taiwan ? I have 3 different LT at home from In Charm and Tatung Orchids. Not the fastest growers but they are growing regularly and are close to flower size. Hope tha have same results ! 
The 3 are from different crosses and have not the same type of leaves.


----------



## AquaGem (May 13, 2011)

I must have iiiiiiiiiiT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howzat (May 13, 2011)

John M said:


> Natural spread is 11.5 cm's.



Thanks John. Just wonder how much does hangianum increase the NS of micranthum. Bigger than any micranthum X parvis crosses. It is just a wonderful cross.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful flower John, wonderful form in particular. 
To heighten the color, yet keep the 'all parvi' look, I would consider using the pollen of your Liberty Taiwan to put on Magic Lantern, for size and softer pink colors, I would consider using Liberty Taiwan pollen on something like Lola Bird (emersonii x micranthum) or (niveum x hangianum) or (delenatii x hangianum) if you have any of these. Just a thought


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2011)

Stop teasing me with those suggestions! !!


----------



## John Boy (May 14, 2011)

Here's one more:
with your Liberty Taiwan pollen you should be able to pollinate at least 6 other flowers. Not much point wasting them, since you'd want to make sure to use quality like that...

I'm just playing with tooth-picks myself right now....:


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2011)

Is that how you store your pollen?


----------



## John Boy (May 14, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooway!!! That's pollinating in progress, and most of them are going to be stored later tonight. That wil then include "Eppendorf-Caps", Silica-Gel and so forth...


----------



## Heather (May 14, 2011)

I don't really like parvis…

but that one's pretty darn awesome. Great shape.


----------



## Ernie (May 14, 2011)

Heather said:


> I don't really like parvis…



Heather, I never questioned your sanity... until now!


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2011)

John Boy said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooway!!! That's pollinating in progress, and most of them are going to be stored later tonight. That wil then include "Eppendorf-Caps", Silica-Gel and so forth...



Are you willing to elaborate on this proces either here in this topic or somewere else on this forum?

Or is this a top secret ninja technique?


----------



## John M (May 15, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Wow! I like it! Where'd you get it?



The tag has been rewritten now; but, I think it originally came from either Zephyrus Orchids or Cloud's.


----------



## John M (May 15, 2011)

paworsport said:


> marvelous flower ! Does it come from Taiwan ? I have 3 different LT at home from In Charm and Tatung Orchids. Not the fastest growers but they are growing regularly and are close to flower size. Hope tha have same results !
> The 3 are from different crosses and have not the same type of leaves.



If it came from either of the two mentioned vendors, then I think it likely did come from Taiwan; but, you'd have to check with them to be sure.


Leo: Thanks for the cross advice. I'm pretty limited in my choice of Parvi's to use; but, I'm sure I'll manage to use up all the pollen with what I do have. I do have a niveum x hang. That's probably a cross I'll make.


----------



## quietaustralian (May 16, 2011)

Stunning!!! 
I have made a few flasks of this cross. I’d be happy to get a couple like this bloom. This is certainly in my top 5 favourite blooms on Slippertalk this year. Maybe we could have a Slippertalk slipper of the year award.
Mick


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2011)

paphreek said:


> Such an incredibly well proportioned flower, John. If you're into judging, it should be shown, if possible.



I'm with Ross. It is Paph perfection.


----------



## chrismende (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful, John!


----------

